# Love



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Who? What? Where? Why? How?
Go

I’ll start.

I love my wife, my late grandfather and my father. In that order.

My grandfather called me a nickname that everyone uses to this day. A simple man. Retired factory worker and ww2 hero. We never knew he was a hero until after he died. He read only the Bible every day and the local newspaper. He used to walk every day as well. Small town America, where everyone did know and love him.
He died of a stroke but had dementia for the last 10 years of his life. 
He was the good kind of dementia victim. If that makes sense. He wasn’t nasty or scared. He knew that he loved me and wanted to see me as often as I could get over to his nursing home.
I took him out every week for pie or ice cream and a ride. The nurses always yelled at him to remember to take his walker lol. He hated it and just drug it around because he didn’t need it but he had to have it. The rules you know.
He and my grandmother were married 65 years. She died of Parkinson’s a couple of years before he did. We just knew he would pass as soon as she did but a funny thing happened. Thanks to dementia, he forgot the loss. We were thankful because he lived for her.
He used to wear Hai Karate and I can smell him even now.
He was 91 when he passed, 15 years ago today. He was my love, my protector, my clown and I miss him but I’m pretty sure I’ll see him again.


Anyone else want to talk about love? Love a cat? A dog? A kid? A car? A bicycle


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

I dreamt I couldn’t get to my wife last night. I was supposed to pick her up but there was a storm that was like the end of the world.
I once dreamed that she was being held by a serial killer. She was in an abandoned skyscraper and I had to climb up thru it like the guy did in cloverfield. But I had the Scooby Doo gang helping and we were using golf clubs!
I fuckn love her so much I would do anything for her.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Your love gets me so high...






SH420


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I dreamt I couldn’t get to my wife last night. I was supposed to pick her up but there was a storm that was like the end of the world.
> I once dreamed that she was being held by a serial killer. She was in an abandoned skyscraper and I had to climb up thru it like the guy did in cloverfield. But I had the Scooby Doo gang helping and we were using golf clubs!
> I fuckn love her so much I would do anything for her.


You ever look up your dreams? I like to just for fun.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Your love gets me so high...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that song


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> You ever look up your dreams? I like to just for fun.


Sometimes. Seems like what I’ve read lately is really far off so I quit. I’ve got a therapist though, she’s pretty good with understanding.
What do you dream of?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sometimes. Seems like what I’ve read lately is really far off so I quit. I’ve got a therapist though, she’s pretty good with understanding.
> What do you dream of?


I haven’t had any in a while. I’m not sure why. Or at least I’m not remembering them like I used to.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

Here’s what I used.





__





Dream Moods A-Z Dream Dictionary


Dream Moods is the number one free online source you need to discover the meanings to your dreams. Check out our ever expanding dream dictionary, fascinating discussion forums, and other interesting topics related to dreaming



www.dreammoods.com


----------



## f series (Feb 11, 2021)

Need a dislike emoji.
Try fasting.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I dreamt I couldn’t get to my wife last night. I was supposed to pick her up but there was a storm that was like the end of the world.
> I once dreamed that she was being held by a serial killer. She was in an abandoned skyscraper and I had to climb up thru it like the guy did in cloverfield. But I had the Scooby Doo gang helping and we were using golf clubs!
> I fuckn love her so much I would do anything for her.


Do you worry about not being able to get to her or be there for her in a time of need?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

f series said:


> Need a dislike emoji.
> Try fasting.


I would use it on this post.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Do you worry about not being able to get to her or be there for her in a time of need?


No not really.

I feel like I’m not good enough for her honestly. For the last 2 years she really has had to do a lot for me because of the fuckn diseases and injury.

I think I’m maybe trying to show her how much she means to me by doing these Herculean type rescues?

When Kobe died I saw the ways that he was so loving with his wife. The things she talked about that meant so much to her were things I’d never thought of. I decided I needed to show her how much I loved her.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> No not really.
> 
> I feel like I’m not good enough for her honestly. For the last 2 years she really has had to do a lot for me because of the fuckn diseases and injury.


That’s what a relationship is though. Growing old together.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s what a relationship is though. Growing old together.


True true, I gotta remember that. I’ve done the same for her. She tells me it’s just my turn 

Are you married?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> True true, I gotta remember that. I’ve done the same for her. She tells me it’s just my turn
> 
> Are you married?


20 years. Since I was 22. Met her in August and married the next August. Everyone said it would never last.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

One of the worst things you can do in a relationship is keep score. Someone will always lose and someone will always win. So do what you can and I’m sure she will do the same. That’s all you can ask.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> 20 years. Since I was 22. Met her in August and married the next August. Everyone said it would never last.


No shit?! Congratulations!!!
We’re 11 years together but that’s like 30 in straight relationships years


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> No shit?! Congratulations!!!
> We’re 11 years together but that’s like 30 in straight relationships years


Sounds like you two are good for each other. I can only imagine your struggle just to be in a “normal” relationship. My wife is a different race so we deal with that a little bit. I did my part to eliminate the white race.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Sounds like you two are good for each other. I can only imagine your struggle just to be in a “normal” relationship. My wife is a different race so we deal with that a little bit. I did my part to eliminate the white race.


So yes you understand somewhat. Idk why in the world anyone could care about who someone else loves. Insecurity I guess.
Congratulations


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Feb 11, 2021)

I’m curious what love means to people. Like how do you know your loving or being loved by another ?

I think love we can all think of love as unconditionally never stoping that love. Like objects in motion tend to stay in motion. This is easy. I love my little girl. I don’t care if she turns out to be a serial killer. Nothing that kid can do will ever stop the love.

now romantic love.... Eros
Is it real unending? Or do we engage in this act of love as a business relationship. And give and take.

There is always a line. A place in which where cross the line, the business has become unfair and now my lover become the loathed.
That love can end so by my definitions it may not be true to begin with. 
We see it now more than ever, we can easily cast away an ex, for a new warm place in someone else’s eye. 
To be loved and looked at with loving eyes is in fact the biggest HIT our dopamine and pleasure senses can take. Bigger than heroin! More addicting than crack. 

that’s my two cents. We play the game of business with our romantic partners.
Now this pessimistic outlook doesn’t meet I can’t have a great marriage and love life. But I know deep down I’m only one fuck up, job loss, from my partner loving me, to casting me aside like yesterday’s garbage.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

Does cannabis affect your dreams?


Do you stop dreaming when you smoke a lot of weed? Or have crazy dreams when you take a t-break? Read on to see how cannabis can affect your dreams.




www.leafly.com




Here’s an excerpt.

For some of us, a regular herbal nightcap makes slipping into sleep that much easier, and centuries of anecdotal evidence affirm the usefulness of weed as a sleep aid. Ancient Chinese pharmacology combined cannabis flower with datura to create the elegantly named “sagacious sleep powder,” or shui sheng san. Western medicine is now catching up, with research into cannabis and sleep on the rise.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> You asked why u have no dreams - I answered and then get called a troll. Peace & _Love_


No he did not ask.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I’m curious what love means to people. Like how do you know your loving or being loved by another ?
> 
> I think love we can all think of love as unconditionally never stoping that love. Like objects in motion tend to stay in motion. This is easy. I love my little girl. I don’t care if she turns out to be a serial killer. Nothing that kid can do will ever stop the love.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an unhealthy relationship. I’ve lost everything I own once, so we’ve been through that already.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I’m curious what love means to people. Like how do you know your loving or being loved by another ?
> 
> I think love we can all think of love as unconditionally never stoping that love. Like objects in motion tend to stay in motion. This is easy. I love my little girl. I don’t care if she turns out to be a serial killer. Nothing that kid can do will ever stop the love.
> 
> ...


Just my 2 cents.
Love isn’t playing any kind of game. If it seems that way to you, perhaps it’s not really love.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Just my 2 cents.
> Love isn’t playing any kind of game. If it seems that way to you, perhaps it’s not really love.


Sometimes people feel stuck together. Since the weather got cold and Trump tanked the economy I’ve been off for the last month and a half. It’s definitely different watching her manage the kids and teach my little one everyday all day during online learning. Seeing that she works 24/7 for the last 17 years makes me kind of feel bad for bragging about working.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Just my 2 cents.
> Love isn’t playing any kind of game. If it seems that way to you, perhaps it’s not really love.


Perhaps. This is why I’m curious. Not even looking at my relationship.... 

On a grand scale so we as modern humans stick to monogamous relationship? No. That’s very obvious, so where does it leave the state of ones loving relationship now knowing statistically we all get bored, or angry, or depressed or just plain fed up with partners. I’m just bein devils advocate. 

true love has nothing to do with romantic love.
True love see”s from the enemies eyes and says “thank you, and I turn my other cheek”.
True love never angers, or is hurtful in any way.

I think honestly true love is grace for others predicament. Every single person on the planet is doing the best they can with what the have been given or taught. We all feel justified in how we feel so why let anyone hold any control over the ability to learn to love. Strangers, enemies, friends and family. Love as a religion keeps me going.
Always coming back to center to let go of my expectations of EVERYONE. Even people online hijacking a thread.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2021)

Love you @mysunnyboy !


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Perhaps. This is why I’m curious. Not even looking at my relationship....
> 
> On a grand scale so we as modern humans stick to monogamous relationship? No. That’s very obvious, so where does it leave the state of ones loving relationship now knowing statistically we all get bored, or angry, or depressed or just plain fed up with partners. I’m just bein devils advocate.
> 
> ...


Great post.

I understand what you’re saying.

I’m just not that great of a person to love someone regardless of their actions.

Trolls will be trolls unfortunately.

Do you think that we do not have the capacity to love our one mate for a lifetime? Because we live so much longer now than any other time throughout history? I know marriage that is forever but we’re together a lot longer now. What do you think?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Love you @mysunnyboy !


Thank you. Backatcha sir.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Perhaps. This is why I’m curious. Not even looking at my relationship....
> 
> On a grand scale so we as modern humans stick to monogamous relationship? No. That’s very obvious, so where does it leave the state of ones loving relationship now knowing statistically we all get bored, or angry, or depressed or just plain fed up with partners. I’m just bein devils advocate.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure you’ve ever had true love. Our relationship has all that. Guess it’s not true love.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m not sure you’ve ever had true love. Our relationship has all that. Guess it’s not true love.


Some are lucky ones. Some are it seems born -unlucky.
I’m working at it. I also think this why the Greeks have what, 5 kinds of love. Not just one word. Because there are complexities to the meaning for different people, and we only have one word


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Some are lucky ones. Some are it seems born -unlucky.
> I’m working at it. I also think this why the Greeks have what, 5 kinds of love. Not just one word. Because there are complexities to the meaning for different people, and we only have one word


I only met my wife at the age of 44. Sometimes it takes a little longer.

The different words for love are different types of love. I love my dog. But it’s not the same as the love for my father and that’s not the same as the love for my wife.

Agape is the strongest word for love they have, I think. Which I think is the word for, well I used to know all this stuff. Let’s ask @Laughing Grass about Greek words.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Some are lucky ones. Some are it seems born -unlucky.
> I’m working at it. I also think this why the Greeks have what, 5 kinds of love. Not just one word. Because there are complexities to the meaning for different people, and we only have one word


I think anyone whose truly been in love with someone, understands there are different levels to the word. I don’t need 5 different words differentiate between loving my wife and loving my job. (Which I don’t just an example)


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I only met my wife at the age of 44. Sometimes it takes a little longer.
> 
> The different words for love are different types of love. I love my dog. But it’s not the same as the love for my father and that’s not the same as the love for my wife.
> 
> Agape is the strongest word for love they have, I think. Which I think is the word for, well I used to know all this stuff. Let’s ask @Laughing Grass about Greek words.


Stop saying everything I say right before I say it!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Some are lucky ones. Some are it seems born -unlucky.
> I’m working at it. I also think this why the Greeks have what, 5 kinds of love. Not just one word. Because there are complexities to the meaning for different people, and we only have one word


Btw, I had no idea what love was apparently because this is the first time I’ve felt this way about a partner.

I know that the thought of not having her beside me is unbearable. Before, in my mind, I’ve always thought about that out. That feeling of being able to get over someone. Not this time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Stop saying everything I say right before I say it!!


Get out of my head!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I only met my wife at the age of 44. Sometimes it takes a little longer.
> 
> The different words for love are different types of love. I love my dog. But it’s not the same as the love for my father and that’s not the same as the love for my wife.
> 
> Agape is the strongest word for love they have, I think. Which I think is the word for, well I used to know all this stuff. Let’s ask @Laughing Grass about Greek words.


Agape is like love for your fellow man, Eros is passionate, sexual love and the inspiration for Cupid by the Romans.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Agape is like love for your fellow man, Eros is passionate, sexual love and the inspiration for Cupid by the Romans.


I knew you would know. So agape is the highest type of love, am I right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I knew you would know. So agape is the highest type of love, am I right?


yes, it's the most encompassing and covers a very broad range.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes, it's the most encompassing and covers a very broad range.


Tell us of your love.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

Since the thread is titled love, any big plans for you and Barbie on Sunday?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Since the thread is titled love, any big plans for you and Barbie on Sunday?


I’m trying to think of something extra special!
What about you girlfriend? What you and the babe gonna do?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

What is everyone doing for their valentine?
We can’t hardly do the dinner and dance type thing theses days.
Any ideas?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is everyone doing for their valentine?
> We can’t hardly do the dinner and dance type thing theses days.
> Any ideas?


I have no idea.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have no idea.


lol me either


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is everyone doing for their valentine?
> We can’t hardly do the dinner and dance type thing theses days.
> Any ideas?


Stay home and order in. Or if you both like to cook, cook together. We will be ordering in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Tell us of your love.


lol that's hard, there's so many adjectives I could use. She's the love of my life and my soulmate. She's strong when I'm weak and funny when I'm sad. She can charm her way into anyone's heart and be sexy as hell when she's doing it. I couldn't survive without her.



mysunnyboy said:


> I’m trying to think of something extra special!
> What about you girlfriend? What you and the babe gonna do?


I booked dinner and a room at the four seasons for Sunday night. Restaurants aren't allowed to open here so it's dinner in the room. It's not my first choice but it's better than sitting at home doing nothing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's hard, there's so many adjectives I could use. She's the love of my life and my soulmate. She's strong when I'm weak and funny when I'm sad. She can charm her way into anyone's heart and be sexy as hell when she's doing it. I couldn't survive without her.


PERFECT


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Stay home and order in. Or if you both like to cook, cook together. We will be ordering in.


Well I always cook because she can’t lol

We may go to Honeymoon Island tomorrow. Middle of the week means not many people. Thank God for being able to get out to a beach.

We’re both stupidly “addicted” to Pokémon go so we play that and go to parks and beaches. We’ll probably do that down there and hit up some parks on the way.

What are you ordering in?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well I always cook because she can’t lol
> 
> We may go to Honeymoon Island tomorrow. Middle of the week means not many people. Thank God for being able to get out to a beach.
> 
> ...


Not sure. It’s not my decision


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

I know @DarkWeb will be dining in an igloo with his squeeze


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Not sure. It’s not my decision


Love


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Love


Whipped


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

That kind of stuff used to matter to me. Now I’m just trying to go with the flow more. I’ve always been an “against the grain” kind of guy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Whipped


= power of love lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I’ve always been an “against the grain” kind of guy.


NO WAY?!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is everyone doing for their valentine?
> We can’t hardly do the dinner and dance type thing theses days.
> Any ideas?


i'm cooking coq au vin for my ladies. and a few gallons of wine (not for kiddo).


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I know @DarkWeb will be dining in an igloo with his squeeze


I just got this tool


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm cooking coq au vin for my ladies. and a few gallons of wine (not for kiddo).


Yummy 
Are you the cook at home too? My dad was the cook in our house.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just got this tool


Now I would play in that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well I always cook because she can’t lol
> 
> We may go to Honeymoon Island tomorrow. Middle of the week means not many people. Thank God for being able to get out to a beach.
> 
> ...


I think I would give anything to spend valentines day on a warm beach drinking margaritas.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yummy
> Are you the cook at home too? My dad was the cook in our house.


we both do but since she's the corporate brown-noser and i barely work, i do the lion's share.


----------



## dbz (Feb 11, 2021)

I love my dog
And much to his chagrin, my cat.

I think thats all the room my heart has.


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm cooking coq au vin for my ladies. and a few gallons of wine (not for kiddo).


Ladies? Do tell.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ladies? Do tell.


wife and daughter. if i was Mormon, i'd have a better answer for ya!! lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

dbz said:


> I love my dog
> And much to his chagrin, my cat.
> 
> I think thats all the room my heart has.


Even the grinch let his heart grow 



Wait what about weed? Don’t you just love it though...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

solakani said:


>


Yin and Yang brother


----------



## SisterMooo (Feb 11, 2021)

After 28 years of marriage, I almost threw in the towel.
We were growing apart.... Nothing in common. Going our separate ways.
We talked. I wrote letters. I sat back and watched..... 
my motto.... (Actions, No Words)

He quit drinking..... He told me I could leave, he wasn't leaving me....

We went on a little 3 night get away, off grid.....
we smoked a lot..... did some shrooms..... and we connected..... It was magical... I danced around the fire pit at night.... connecting to that inner younger person.... The person that I was when we met.... way back in 1986.....

On the way home we stopped to let the dog go to the bathroom..... I found a Monarch caterpillar.... I brought it home, we both saw it turning inside out, into the cocoon... I watched it, and captured it coming out of the cocoon too........ 

I believe that the Monarch was a message to us...... that our love was going to be transformed. 
We just celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary.... I'm so glad I stuck it out...... We are very happy now..... Not that things don't suck once and a while, but, it's ok...... 

Here is our song........

They Love Each Other/ Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Now I would play in that.


Oh yeah if nobody noticed.....*I love snow!*


----------



## dbz (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Even the grinch let his heart grow
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what about weed? Don’t you just love it though...


Ha i really like weed.
My animals are my heart.
As to a significant other, the last I loved is gone and well I guess my feelings went with her.
I will get my dog a cow femur for valentines so he doesn't feel left out.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> After 28 years of marriage, I almost threw in the towel.
> We were growing apart.... Nothing in common. Going our separate ways.
> We talked. I wrote letters. I sat back and watched.....
> my motto.... (Actions, No Words)
> ...


I LOVE THIS SO MUCH 

You’re proof. I am so happy for you. That’s a great story. That’s just really great.

I hope you have people to share that story with too. It’s therapeutic.

Congratulations

What are you doing this covid Valentine’s Day?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

dbz said:


> Ha i really like weed.
> My animals are my heart.
> As to a significant other, the last I loved is gone and well I guess my feelings went with her.
> I will get my dog a cow femur for valentines so he doesn't feel left out.


You know when you find love don’t you? When you least expect it.

My dog breaks us eating bones. Thank goodness she doesn’t eat but one EVERY DAY because the wife LOVES this dog. I mean buddy I wouldn’t want to make her chose lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## dbz (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You know when you find love don’t you? When you least expect it.
> 
> My dog breaks us eating bones. Thank goodness she doesn’t eat but one EVERY DAY because the wife LOVES this dog. I mean buddy I wouldn’t want to make her chose lol
> 
> View attachment 4822986


My dog's monthly diet:
60 lbs of dry food
15 whole chickens
100 milkbones or greenies
2 smoked cow femur bones
Anything else anyone will feed him


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

love love love this band! after Ian committed suicide, they reformed as New Order (for those who don't know)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wife and daughter. if i was Mormon, i'd have a better answer for ya!! lol


my mind went straight to harem.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

dbz said:


> My dog's monthly diet:
> 60 lbs of dry food
> 15 whole chickens
> 100 milkbones or greenies
> ...


Ehhhhhhh sounds like he’s a horse lol @Jeffislovinlife how much does Odin eat?

Got any pictures of him? And the cat too damnit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

dbz said:


> My dog's monthly diet:
> 60 lbs of dry food
> 15 whole chickens
> 100 milkbones or greenies
> ...


what breed of dog do you have?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> love love love this band! after Ian committed suicide, they reformed as New Order (for those who don't know)


Me too! We must be the same age.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what breed of dog do you have?


Clydesdale lol


----------



## SisterMooo (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I LOVE THIS SO MUCH
> 
> You’re proof. I am so happy for you. That’s a great story. That’s just really great.
> 
> ...


He is off.... He works 12 on 12 off for 7 days then off for 7 days.....

I have a nice big rib eye, and I'm going to get a bunch of Crab legs......

For our anniversary, I got a beautiful anniversary band....
I got him a massage table...... 

So my guess after the crab legs dinner, someone is going to be getting a massage....


----------



## dbz (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what breed of dog do you have?


An English Mastiff. He weighs a legitimate 224 lbs last time we went to the vet and is at an healthy weight believe it or not.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> He is off.... He works 12 on 12 off for 7 days then off for 7 days.....
> 
> I have a nice big rib eye, and I'm going to get a bunch of Crab legs......
> 
> ...


I love you and him!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

dbz said:


> My dog's monthly diet:
> 60 lbs of dry food
> 15 whole chickens
> 100 milkbones or greenies
> ...


ours supplements her diet with fresh deer poop.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ours supplements her diet with fresh deer poop.


Cat poop here


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Me too! We must be the same age.


51. new order played a tiny place outside of denver a handul of years ago. one of the best shows i've seen!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

@rkymtnman ummm do you still love echo and the bunnymen?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Clydesdale lol


lol no doubt!



dbz said:


> An English Mastiff. He weighs a legitimate 224 lbs last time we went to the vet and is at an healthy weight believe it or not.


that's crazy! 5kg of kibble lasts my dog two months.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

I love her too


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @rkymtnman ummm do you still love echo and the bunnymen?


they are decent. but we listen to 80's stuff all the time on Sirius. INXS, talking heads , new order, the cure, u2, 

i'm old enough to remember they actually played music videos on MTV. lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> that's crazy! 5kg of kibble lasts my dog two months.


That’s a cat LG


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love her too


yes! and terri nunn from Berlin too. she has an awesome voice.


----------



## SisterMooo (Feb 11, 2021)

My other Love Ezra


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they are decent. but we listen to 80's stuff all the time on Sirius. INXS, talking heads , new order, the cure, u2,
> 
> i'm old enough to remember they actually played music videos on MTV. lol.


I’ll be 55 in July yay


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> My other Love Ezra


He’s beautiful! How old is he?


----------



## dbz (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Cat poop here


Oh shit, this reminds me. Someone I have come clean told me she had done this for all of her clients. Get a cheap rubbermaid storage container and cut a hole out of the top of it. Then the cat jumps down into the litterbox...no litter gets kicked out and your dogs cant get to it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Me too! We must be the same age.





mysunnyboy said:


> I’ll be 55 in July yay


My friends are always older.


----------



## SisterMooo (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> He’s beautiful! How old is he?


he is a rescue, so I believe he is around 4. We have had him for 3 years.....
He is great! if it weren't for him, I wouldn't have seen the caterpillar!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s a cat LG


Poodley goodness.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

Odin well let's see we go though 4 33 pounds bags a month


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My friends are always older.


We are a loving age group LOLOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

I only trust people that love animals.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

And we can't forget zuse


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Time will break your heart
Your love will last forever
Time will break your heart
Your love will carry on.


----------



## dbz (Feb 11, 2021)

As requested:
8 weeks:

8 weeks and 3.5 month comparison

a bit over a year old (that's a basketball in his mouth, those and soccer balls are his favorite):

Full grown:

He actually is a bit bigger now, but I don't have great pictures. Had to get a custom collar to fit him 30 inches (he has a lot of hang down skin as per custom with the breed)
Kitty ( she is 21):


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And we can't forget zuse View attachment 4823035


looks like a little bear. Pomeranian?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I only trust people that love animals.


i only trust people that animals trust first. dogs have a great sense of bad vs good people i've noticed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

So does that mean that Socrates can get some love here


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So does that mean that Socrates can get some love hereView attachment 4823037


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So does that mean that Socrates can get some love hereView attachment 4823037


Yes, if you love the snake and we love you so then, uh yeah I’m glad you love your snake.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So does that mean that Socrates can get some love hereView attachment 4823037


That sure is a beauty of a name you do pick good names, to me his namesake is a guy to be revered.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> We are a loving age group LOLOL


My wife and I are tail end of the gen x.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife and I are tail end of the gen x.


Well then there you go...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

That is awesome he has been with me for 23 years now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome he has been with me for 23 years now


Hey we love you man.


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)

Gerbera


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

solakani said:


> Gerbera
> View attachment 4823058


ooooooh gorgeous I do love flowers too.
Wife brought a bunch of camellia blooms in to me yesterday. The bush looks like a big pink monster


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> ooooooh gorgeous I do love flowers too.
> Wife brought a bunch of camellia blooms in to me yesterday. *The bush looks like a big pink monster *


Have her shave it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Have her shave it


HA

Actually this gives me an idea of collecting the pedals and scattering the on the bed, or something.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> HA
> 
> Actually this gives me an idea of collecting the pedals and scattering the on the bed, or something.
> 
> ...


Bugs! Watch for bugs.......I say it because it's what would happen to me lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Have her shave it


I’m good with trimming the bushes. Shaved seems like a little girl and well just NO. I’ve an ex who was very well built but small stature and surprised me one day with shaving. Couldn’t do it. My hang up obviously.
I can’t imagine going to someone for a Brazilian.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bugs! Watch for bugs.......I say it because it's what would happen to me lol


lol I can see it, fire ants all over the house!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Have her shave it


shave it into a heart for valentines day!!


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> shave it into a heart for valentines day!!


Are we still talking about the camellia bush?

She can shave my legs if she wants. That’s kind of a good girly thing.

Do your wives shave you? Would you trust them?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

Cuts my hair. Shave me no


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

kiddo has given me last 2 hair cuts. 

i use the razorless shave cream to keep the downstairs looking tight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

@mysunnyboy cannabis leaves for the win.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Love me some Tori Amos too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> kiddo has given me last 2 hair cuts.
> 
> i use the razorless shave cream to keep the downstairs looking tight.


What’s that?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s that?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

works better than Neet. doesn't burn the sensitive areas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4823111


Nair for men.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Cuts my hair. Shave me no


I cut my bangs the other day. My hair curls like you would not believe and I really can’t hurt it.
She asked if I could cut her beautiful black wavy hair and I had to be truthful and say no. I should’ve done it because she cut it herself this morning. We’ll be getting hair cuts tomorrow.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nair for men.


Why is it just for men? I always wondered the hair coloring just for men. Is there a difference? I’ve never colored my hair but seems kinda odd.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nair for men.


Nair smells like a chemical tanker derailed into a sewer.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why is it just for men? I always wondered the hair coloring just for men. Is there a difference? I’ve never colored my hair but seems kinda odd.


Marketing


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Marketing


So we really are all the same?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

like amonia and burnt hair!

On walmart.ca the regular Nair is $5.48 and Nair for men is $14.97


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like amonia and burnt hair!
> 
> On walmart.ca the regular Nair is $5.48 and Nair for men is $14.97


Eggs actly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes he is a Pomeranian @Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes he is a Pomeranian @Laughing GrassView attachment 4823159View attachment 4823160


Cute! he needs more screen time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

Most of the time he hangs out with the wife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

She is napping


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok one more


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She is napping View attachment 4823168View attachment 4823169


Where’s oden?  He’s my fav


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

In his favorite spot


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

love the animals Jeff......gotta love a good fuzz ball....i mean animal......talk about context..sheesh

little more GG this cold rainy day.......


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)

White Virginia


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

solakani said:


> White Virginia
> View attachment 4823178


Do you grow those?


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you grow those?


Bought them for my precious


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

If you do awesome and congratulations


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

solakani said:


> Bought them for my precious


Awesome and congratulations


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok one more View attachment 4823173


Can I borrow him for a few instagram puppuccino pics?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

I know but I'm over here one finger poking on a tablet old man


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

As long as no harm comes to him because I have no idea what you just asked me borrow import maybe some pictures old man


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

To give an example when I first got on here a little deal came up saying that somebody was following me my wife had to explain to me that that was not a stalker alert mind you I don't have many but he kind of blew me away


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> As long as no harm comes to him because I have no idea what you just asked me borrow import maybe some pictures old man


if you bring your dog to the starbucks drivethru and ask for a puppuccino they're free. It's just whipped cream in a cappuccino cup.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

All stocked up on coffee but now going to be pending money for gas when the wife see this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

And not a puppuccino in sight.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To give an example when I first got on here a little deal came up saying that somebody was following me my wife had to explain to me that that was not a stalker alert mind you I don't have many but he kind of blew me away


Wow thank you I never saw this,songwriters circle? Elvis Costello was born In little part of the Wirral called Oxton, I was a few years lateah just saw it's spectacle


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Wow thank you I never saw this,songwriters circle? Elvis Costello was born In little part of the Wirral called Oxton, I was a few years lateah just saw it's spectacle


Good weed right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

How can you not love this? A grandpa cat...









Kitten with Rare Condition Finds Grandpa Cat to Lean on After Being Brought Back from the Brink






www.lovemeow.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

You’re welcome


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good weed right?


Not sure what ya mean, I used to get weed from there as a kid, red, gold black leb, was good yes.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Not sure what ya mean, I used to get weed from there as a kid, red, gold black leb, was good yes.


I love Elvis Costello


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4824038


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Love an icy bong


----------



## Killaki (Feb 12, 2021)

I love my kids, wife, grandpa, and family. These have been the only things that have kept me grounded and kept me going. Shout out to all my vet's, grandparents, uncle's, cousins and all. Extra shout out to all my ancestors that successfully mated before they died, you're the only reason I'm here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Morning. I'm way behind in this thread but I'll catch up. Until then...






Happy Friday family! 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Killaki said:


> I love my kids, wife, grandpa, and family. These have been the only things that have kept me grounded and kept me going. Shout out to all my vet's, grandparents, uncle's, cousins and all. Extra shout out to all my ancestors that successfully mated before they died, you're the only reason I'm here.


Thank you for telling us. It seems even in anonymity guys aren’t really big into speaking of their love.

Have valentines plans?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. I'm way behind in this thread but I'll catch up. Until then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you brother, hope your Friday is an easy one!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love you brother, hope your Friday is an easy one!


Me too! 

SH420


----------



## Killaki (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thank you for telling us. It seems even in anonymity guys aren’t really big into speaking of their love.
> 
> Have valentines plans?


It doesn't make you "hard" to love so people worry it's a sign of weakness. Personally idgaf about who thinks I'm hard. I work hard, I live hard, and I love hard, and I do it because it's who I am. Who cares what strangers on the internet think, eh?

I got some time off so I can spend extra time with my honey this weekend. Valentine's has always been our holiday. Made edibles for me and the Mrs. And got some video games, my wife likes point and click puzzle games, and a sitter. Going to make dinner for us with the fish we caught last weekend and exchange gifts.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 12, 2021)

What about you @mysunnyboy ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Killaki said:


> It doesn't make you "hard" to love so people worry it's a sign of weakness. Personally idgaf about who thinks I'm hard. I work hard, I live hard, and I love hard, and I do it because it's who I am. Who cares what strangers on the internet think, eh?
> 
> I got some time off so I can spend extra time with my honey this weekend. Valentine's has always been our holiday. Made edibles for me and the Mrs. And got some video games, my wife likes point and click puzzle games, and a sitter. Going to make dinner for us with the fish we caught last weekend and exchange gifts.


Damn I love you. You’re a REAL man.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Killaki said:


> What about you @mysunnyboy ?


Thanks for asking. I think we’ll take a meal out to the beach and watch the sunset where we got married


----------



## Killaki (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thanks for asking. I think we’ll take a meal out to the beach and watch the sunset where we got married


Sounds like a great time. Hope you guys enjoy your time together, it's all we truly have with each other.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Killaki said:


> Sounds like a great time. Hope you guys enjoy your time together, it's all we truly have with each other.


Thank you and so true.

True also for the family we choose. Your “tribe” can make a world of difference.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Btw

Love squared


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

@Wattzzup did you tell me what you’re doing for VD?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Wattzzup did you tell me what you’re doing for VD?


Probably nothing tbh. Just watch some Netflix. Right now we’re watching “how to get away with murder”. We will probably binge watch Sunday.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Probably nothing tbh. Just watch some Netflix. Right now we’re watching “how to get away with murder”. We will probably binge watch Sunday.


Damnit I watched something good the other day and I forgotten what it was. I was going to ask you if you watched it. Hmmmm think think think, ok I cheated and just looked on the Netflix on my phone lol it’s called surviving death. I watched episode 1 about people dying and coming back and their experiences. It’s good.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Killaki said:


> I love my kids, wife, grandpa, and family. These have been the only things that have kept me grounded and kept me going. Shout out to all my vet's, grandparents, uncle's, cousins and all. Extra shout out to all my ancestors that successfully mated before they died, you're the only reason I'm here.


Do you get to see your grandpa much?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damnit I watched something good the other day and I forgotten what it was. I was going to ask you if you watched it. Hmmmm think think think, ok I cheated and just looked on the Netflix on my phone lol it’s called surviving death. I watched episode 1 about people dying and coming back and their experiences. It’s good.


Mine is a series. It’s like 8 seasons and 15 episodes each.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Mine is a series. It’s like 8 seasons and 15 episodes each.


I keep forgetting I’ve got Netflix and Prime.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

Headed down to San Diego for Valentine’s Day. We will probably eat tacos...pretty good tacos down there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Headed down to San Diego for Valentine’s Day. We will probably eat tacos...pretty good tacos down there.


Have you a valentine? Is she a very small young girl that looks like you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Have you a valentine? Is she a very small young girl that looks like you?


And do tell me about the tacos. I love them and they’re one of the things I can eat


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Have you a valentine? Is she a very small young girl that looks like you?


I guess I have a couple valentines if we’re counting my daughter...lol. Shit, I’m sorta blessed right now, there’s a good amount of love in my life.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I guess I have a couple valentines if we’re counting my daughter...lol. Shit, I’m sorta blessed right now, there’s a good amount of love in my life.


Awesome. So important. Too many people don’t get it like you guys do. I love you too brother.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome. So important. Too many people don’t get it like you guys do. I love you too brother.


----------



## Medskunk (Feb 12, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I’m curious what love means to people. Like how do you know your loving or being loved by another ?
> 
> I think love we can all think of love as unconditionally never stoping that love. Like objects in motion tend to stay in motion. This is easy. I love my little girl. I don’t care if she turns out to be a serial killer. Nothing that kid can do will ever stop the love.
> 
> ...



Yes mannnnn. Yes! Spot on. Sounds to me you have it figured. As in the context for your future moves.

We gotta realise that love is to be given, mainly. Love is one feeling. The core of love you give your friends, spouse, family, sidechics/cicos is the same. We do some customizations at a point appropriately, distinguishably! Obviously.

If you know what you want, where you feel your best AND value this, its hard to make it fail... WHATEVER that is. Lovesss


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love Elvis Costello


He has an Irish name Declan Patrick MacManus born in London but lived in Oxton his dad was in a few TV commercials when I was a kid so was he, R Whites lemonades


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 12, 2021)

You guys make me jealous, hard to look for someone when lockdowns around, have a great day guys, you've earned it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> You guys make me jealous, hard to look for someone when lockdowns around, have a great day guys, you've earned it.


You just never know. Love comes from the most unexpected places.

May sound stupid but I really do know of several couples who have met online and have been together for a long time.

Maybe your local covid nurse eh? Nurses rock.


----------



## Northwood (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> May sound stupid but I really do know of several couples who have met online and have been together for a long time.


I have a friend who met his wife to be on IRC. It was before websites, but still online. They broke up after the first month of being together because she found out he had been talking to so many girls online other than her before they met in RL. lol

Anyway, they ended up back together after talking online again a couple months after. 2 years later they were married. Their 2 kids have left home already after finishing university. They have 2 grandkids so far. Yeah those two will die together. lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

Kissing: why is it so much fun?


A passionate kiss puts two people in very close proximity - nose to nose. We learn about each other by engaging our sense of smell, our taste buds and sense of touch. And through that information all sort of signals are being sent to our brain informing us about the other person. In fact, the...




www.askthemonsters.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

Lips are lovely imho



I’ve got a great friend who wears very nice lipstick and every time we meet I get a lipstick kiss.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 13, 2021)

After 32 years, love is...

Sharing - food or body warmth, even if it's not for survival reasons. 

Compromise - leaving the toilet in a neutral position - my stealth attempt at relief at 3am will be sure to awaken you otherwise. 

Sacrifice - because she forgot to add semisweet chocolate to the grocery list, you give up a week's supply (3oz) of Lindt 95% Cacao chocolate so she can make sweet potato brownies.

Love priorities - Mom, wife, Gkids, siblings, extended family, friends, wildlife and nature. I love everyone - some upon arrival and some upon departure. 

Tonight's meal is steak and Ceasar salad with Cabernet Sauvignon. Strawberry waffles with maple syrup for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2021)

Love is....
Spending time together


----------



## solakani (Feb 14, 2021)

Purple rose


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2021)

Love is watching American Pickers with her and not shouting at Mike


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy VD everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy VD everyone


You too! Have a great one everyone


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2021)

Love Love Love 









Aerial camera captures dolphins hanging out with a huge aggregation of Florida manatees







www.upworthy.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine’s Day


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day


You too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You too!


Thanks! big plans for you and the missus today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! big plans for you and the missus today?


We all went for a snowshoe hike yesterday and then started on the igloo.....the igloo is also for the kids but it's definitely not a toy. The tool is for building a very stable backcountry base camp.......a jumping point. Gonna go back out in a few to continue with that.......so nothing like going out to dinner or anything. Just having fun all together. 

What you gonna order for dinner?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We all went for a snowshoe hike yesterday and then started on the igloo.....the igloo is also for the kids but it's definitely not a toy. The tool is for building a very stable backcountry base camp.......a jumping point. Gonna go back out in a few to continue with that.......so nothing like going out to dinner or anything. Just having fun all together.
> 
> What you gonna order for dinner?


I’m not gonna lie, that all sounds cold! Like a real snow igloo? I‘m getting the salmon if I can’t sweet talk them into shellfish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not gonna lie, that all sounds cold! Like a real snow igloo? I‘m getting the salmon if I can’t sweet talk them into shellfish.


LOL yeah it's winter......

But 7" thick walls are nicer than a tent. And supposedly can last a season. Might be cool to build one somewhere. It's not my plan this season but maybe in a few. We're building a 8' but it's capable of an 11' (it goes to 11 )

I'm having salmon too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day


Backatcha girlfriend!


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine’s @mysunnyboy she finally decided on pizza so we got it last night. She likes the meatballs from there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Happy Valentine’s @mysunnyboy she finally decided on pizza so we got it last night. She likes the meatballs from there.


mmmeatballs on pizza  Happy Valentine’s Day friend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's ladies and gents.....be safe out there...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Happy Valentine's ladies and gents.....be safe out there...


Stay warm


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Stay warm


Trying to, it's 25 right now, with light sleet....but that's ok...me and the Mrs are warm and cozy....


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> mmmeatballs on pizza  Happy Valentine’s Day friend.


I should have been more descriptive. She gets the meatball sandwich and pulls them out for spaghetti.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Trying to, it's 25 right now, with light sleet....but that's ok...me and the Mrs are warm and cozy....


I wish it was 25. It’s 0 here. But hearing its -40 in Canada. I’m not complaining.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I wish it was 25. It’s 0 here. But hearing its -40 in Canada. I’m not complaining.


This far south for me it just strange, just not used to it, I was made for warmer climates...js..

Overall we're surviving 

And just to think I was in shorts last weekend


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> This far south for me it just strange, just not used to it, I was made for warmer climates...js..
> 
> Overall we're surviving
> 
> And just to think I was in shorts last weekend


Yeah, if you're not used to it, that's cold. And if it's not a usual thing, you don't have what makes it comfortable or likeable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, if you're not used to it, that's cold. And if it's not a usual thing, you don't have what makes it comfortable or likeable.


This is true. This stuff.....smh..

At least we're safe and cozy.....on a good note, got plenty of personal antifreeze and space tomatoes, food, etc....now tomorrow is gonna interesting  

Snow is supposed to start up at 10...smh

That whole personal island thing is looking promising after this..


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2021)

You know something, I see outside and all the crap...the one thing I'm grateful for is the fact that I am in this house with the woman I've known for 12yrs married, and I wouldn't have it any other way....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> You know something, I see outside and all the crap...the one thing I'm grateful for is the fact that I am in this house with the woman I've known for 12yrs married, and I wouldn't have it any other way....


Man that’s love.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL yeah it's winter......
> 
> But 7" thick walls are nicer than a tent. And supposedly can last a season. Might be cool to build one somewhere. It's not my plan this season but maybe in a few. We're building a 8' but it's capable of an 11' (it goes to 11 )
> 
> I'm having salmon too


How's the igloo coming?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's the igloo coming?


Wet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wet


so snow isn't an ideal building substrate? Go figure


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

since this thread is called love....

use coupon code babe99 for 50% off everything at https://www.adameve.com/


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so snow isn't an ideal building substrate? Go figure


Some optimistic asshole has to love this shit.....I'm not him. Rain is a four letter word


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 23, 2021)

Wtf happened to this thread? We already ran out of love?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Wtf happened to this thread? We already ran out of love?


Big hugs


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife 

Even the cats are getting in on it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> Even the cats are getting in on it.


Well if zuse goes odin has to go and I don't think me or the car could deal with that ha ha ha and if I had the skills I would attach a video Stallone in Demolition Man when is car went through the sign and filled up with that foam but I do not ha ha ha hoping that you are having a great day


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 1, 2021)

@mysunnyboy you ok?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> @mysunnyboy you ok?


She's at the beach.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She's at the beach.


Is that some sort of code?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Is that some sort of code?


She's doing fine. I talk with her, she's good.


----------



## Kinderino (Mar 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who? What? Where? Why? How?
> Go
> 
> I’ll start.
> ...


I love my wife and my children. They are the most precious thing I have in this world. Life is such a thing that cannot be predicted. I never thought that I would meet the most beautiful girl in the world not in a bar, not on the street, but on an ordinary dating site. It was a long time ago. Before Tinder and everything else came along


----------



## BdN (Sep 15, 2021)

Kinderino said:


> I love my wife and my children. They are the most precious thing I have in this world. Life is such a thing that cannot be predicted. I never thought that I would meet the most beautiful girl in the world not in a bar, not on the street, but on an ordinary dating site. It was a long time ago. Before Tinder and everything else came along


I will say even more... I could never believe that it's possible to meet an amazing, intelligent and pretty girl on an escort website. If my friend hadn't met his future wife on one of those Best Escort Apps for casual sex, I would never have believed that this is possible. So we couldn't predict where and when we'll meet our beloved.


----------

